# Arriving Soon need help



## lethal_dose (Jun 22, 2010)

I'll be arriving in 10 days to Toronto.. little bit nervous because I do not know what to expect.. I will only stay for 3 weeks for landing, PR card and SIN card..

I have some questions: :ranger:


1. Do I need the full proof of funds or what is enough to declare for a couple and a 2 years old?

2. Is the vaccination updating list necessary for this short trip or for the final arrival nex year?

3. Are there any rules for taking a 2 years old in the trip, example: car seats , prams etc.?

4. What do I need to bring with me? Document wise and checklist?


----------

